# Keyseiten



## xGigabyte (12. Januar 2012)

Hallo erst mal
Ich wollte mal wissen ob ihr schon mal Probs mit Keyseiten hattet.
Ich hab grade eins und zwar mit CDKeyhouse  . Ich hab mir dort einen BF3 Russia Key geholt der jetzt dazu geführt hat das mein EA Konto gesperrt wurde und hab seit ungefähr 5 Tagen einen Streit mit denen ob die mir jetzt nen
neuen geben oder nicht.
Bis jetzt sieht es so aus als ob ich keinen bekommen  weil mein Konto nur gesperrt werden kann wenn ich gehackt  habe was aber nicht stimmt.
Bei nem Kumpel war es genau so nur sein Key wurde gesperrt hat ihn aber nach 2 Tagen nen neuen bekommen.
Schade das ich mein BFBC2 von Steam für 10 Euro auf dem Acc hatte.


----------



## danomat (13. Januar 2012)

Hier wird dir keiner helfen an irgendwelche illegalen\zweifelhaften keys zu kommen. 

Die werden ja nicht ohne Grund gesperrt


----------



## Herbboy (13. Januar 2012)

Er will ja nur Erfahrungen und keine Hilfe beim Beschaffen ^^


Aber wenn ein key für ein Spiel ungewöhnlich billig ist, dann ist klar, dass das evlt. nicht so ganz in Ordnung sein kann und die keys nicht für Deutschland/Europa zugelassen sind. Da sollte man einfach die Finger von lassen. Es ist aber trotzdem nicht grad fair, den Usern dann einen ganzen Account zu sperren.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (13. Januar 2012)

Tja das ist anscheinend die Zukunft die die Hersteller wollen, Spiele werden nur mehr Online vertrieben mit Accounts Zwangsverbunden, der einfach ohne Grund oder aus einem nicht ersichtbaren Grund mal gelöscht werden kann.
@TE
Ich würde einfach keine Key's mehr Online kaufen, nur mehr das Spiel im Laden, Punkt.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (13. Januar 2012)

xGigabyte schrieb:


> Hallo erst mal
> Ich wollte mal wissen ob ihr schon mal Probs mit Keyseiten hattet.
> Ich hab grade eins und zwar mit CDKeyhouse  . Ich hab mir dort einen BF3 Russia Key geholt der jetzt dazu geführt hat das mein EA Konto gesperrt wurde und hab seit ungefähr 5 Tagen einen Streit mit denen ob die mir jetzt nen
> neuen geben oder nicht.
> Bis jetzt sieht es so aus als ob ich keinen bekommen  weil mein Konto nur gesperrt werden kann wenn ich gehackt  habe was aber nicht stimmt.



Selbst schuld.


xGigabyte schrieb:


> Bei nem Kumpel war es genau so nur sein Key wurde gesperrt hat ihn aber nach 2 Tagen nen neuen bekommen.
> Schade das ich mein BFBC2 von Steam für 10 Euro auf dem Acc hatte.



Glück..

Solche Diskussionen hatten wir hier schon reichlich, viele , sehr viele von solchen "Key-Shops" sind NICHT legal.


----------



## Schiassomat (13. Januar 2012)

Na ja, ich sag jetzt mal selber schuld wenn man sich nen Key von den Russen kauft.
Wer billig kauft, kauft teuer.

Ich gehe mal davon aus dass wenn der Erste Mod anwesend ist dieser Thread gesperrt wird.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (13. Januar 2012)

Schiassomat schrieb:


> Wer billig kauft, kauft teuer.
> 
> Ich gehe mal davon aus dass wenn der Erste Mod anwesend ist dieser Thread gesperrt wird.


 Nennt sichh das Sprichwort nicht "Wer billig kauf, kauft zweimal" ich glaube schon 
Und ein Moderator war schon hier, siehe Herbboy  Und das war ja nicht Illegal, sondern nur Unwissenheit bzw ist er auf etwas hereingefallen.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (13. Januar 2012)

"unwissenheit schützt vor strafe nicht"... Soviel dazu.

Siehe auch hier

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sonstige-spielethemen/145301-key-store-legal-3.html


----------



## Schiassomat (13. Januar 2012)

Triceratops schrieb:


> Nennt sichh das Sprichwort nicht "Wer billig kauf, kauft zweimal" ich glaube schon
> Und ein Moderator war schon hier, siehe Herbboy  Und das war ja nicht Illegal, sondern nur Unwissenheit bzw ist er auf etwas hereingefallen.



Mist hab ich übersehen dass Herbboy ein Mod ist.

Ich glaub das Sprichwort kann man sagen wie man will, stimmen tut beides.


----------



## Gamefruit93 (13. Januar 2012)

Ich verstehe nicht ganz was der TE mit dem Thread möchte.
Er hat uns gesagt das sein Account gesperrt wurde, was eigentlich niemanden interessiert.
Dann noch das es schade ist das er jetzt kein BFBC2 mehr spielen kann.
Ja das ist Pech aber keinen Thread wert oder?
Ich würde niemals solche Billigkeys kaufen alleine schon weils Russenkeys sind.
Schon gar nicht bei ominösen Shops.
Merk dir fürs nächstemal das du einfach aus England importierst oder sonst so legal kaufst.


----------



## mmayr (13. Januar 2012)

Gamefruit93 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich verstehe nicht ganz was der TE mit dem Thread möchte.
> Er hat uns gesagt das sein Account gesperrt wurde, was eigentlich niemanden interessiert.
> Dann noch das es schade ist das er jetzt kein BFBC2 mehr spielen kann.
> Ja das ist Pech aber keinen Thread wert oder?
> ...



Große Hilfe!!

Schreib denen deinen Sachverhalt! Hast du einen Beleg für den Kauf? Schick ihn denen!


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (13. Januar 2012)

hahaha ja welch Ironie.. Wie soll das aussehen?

"Hey EA ich hab mir bei einen ominösen Keystore ein Russenkey von Battlefield für 10€ geholt, weil ich zu geizig war mir das Spiel so zukaufen. Und jetzt werde ich dafür auch noch gebannt?"


----------



## Schiassomat (13. Januar 2012)

Ich bin halt der Meinung wenn man sich nen PC leisten kann auf dem BF3 halbwegs gut läuft dann sollten die 45€ oder was das Game jetzt noch kostet auch noch drinnen sein.

MFG


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (14. Januar 2012)

nun das EA meint legale keys aus den Drittregion sperren zu wollen. Nur um die Preisstabilität zu wahren ist eigendlich Gegen EU recht. Also wahr das Wohl wirklich ein RU key aus dem festland rusia und nicht aus polen , da wo die keys auch derbs Billiger sind aber polen ist in der EU.
Und ist ebenfalls in der Frei handels region sowie ohne grenzkontrollen freie Wohnort wahl.Einzigste was polen noch nicht hatt ist den EURO. 

Was ich damit sagen will, kannste keltische schrift lesen und ein wenig rusisch polnisch , dann geh mal auf polnische gamesshops und Staune bei deren preisen.(diese sind ebenfalls sehr niedrieg)
Und von da nehmen die keyshops ihre keys her (sofern seriös), aber einige verwenden aber auch die retail verkäufe aus RU, diese sind Leider bei den Publishern ungern gesehn und rechtlich haben die sogar die möglichkeiten diese zu Sperren (aber irgendwann ist das auch geschichte wenn die EU endlich solche digitale rechte ändert, was sich die Software industrie hier erlaubt ist einfach dreist)

nun die urheberecht sowie die Digitales nutzungsrechte müssen reformiert werden. Wir Steuern geradewegs in ein Monopol von apple microsoft und Onlineanbietern (Steam origin usw)
Erster flop muss Origin werden, niemand braucht diesen quatsch, dann muss ubisoft ubilauncher ein dämpfer bekommen (es muss optional sein dauerhaft).
Steam muss endlich ein wirklichen offline modus haben.(alle spiele lassen sich nutzen auch ohne jemals online gewesen zu sein.
microsoft cloud fantasien müssen floppen, ich will in win 9 wieder ein praktisches OS das Sparsam und funktionell ist. nen paar gui änderungen OK aber keine touch bediehnung. das ist was für smartphones und tablets und da soll es auch bleiben.
perfekt wäre auch das windows lediglich nee grund start macht und die win kernel (win xp vista win 2000) nachlädt und dann per abgesicherten Speicher seperat paralel mit läuft.also ein virtuellen PC startet mit voller hardware zugriff auf den host.
Da wären alle kompaktiblität probleme weg. dazu ein nativen 16bit unterstützung und schwubs alles was irgendwie 16bit codes hatt läuft wieder ohne probleme.keine dosbox mehr keine tastatur einstellungen mehr einrichten, maus unterstützung.
Ein 32bit OS virtualisierung  in 64bit system (ram begrenzung als kompaktiblitäts modus)

das muss noch geschehen. um endlich ein tripple oder mehr Boot system zu vermeiden.


zrück zum problem, tja da haste pesch. Was du machen kannst ist dich bei EA zu beschweren und mit nachweis einer DVD foto der RU retail DVD zu schicken und dich als russisch lernenden menschen der lediglich HIER IN EUROPA lebt und aufeinmal dein rechtlich erworbenes Spiel hier in der anderen Landessprache nicht Spielen kannst.
Ich finde das die globalisierung was die ehrenwerte leute von publishern gern nutzen, muss für alle gelten. Zumal Software keinerlei verfielfälltigungs kosten hatt (ausser bei hardcopie DVD cd produktion)
Und lediglich die region den Verkaufspreis bestimmen, und da soll es Illegal sein wenn man die globalisierung für sich nutzen will ?
tausende Menschen in unmenschliche arbeit zu schicken, regionale arbeits entlohnung auf niedrigst niveau halten das soll OK sein. aber ein produkt kaufen im internet Soll bitte immer in der preis region bleiben wo man lebt, jaja Wirtschaft.
Wäre ich Weltdiktator würde ich erstes die wirtschaft reformieren von raubtier kapalitismuss in eine SOZIALE Marktwirtschaft. Die in DEutschland ganze 40jahre funktioniert hatt.
Wir leben derzeit in einer amerikanische gepräkte marktwirtschaft mit demokratie.
Vorher wars es noch eine replublik. kleine namenänderung mit viel auswirkung.
Seit 20 jahren wird konsequent die wirtschaft liberaler (somit amerkinanisches vorbild) geprägt mit vielen änderungen der bankengesetze mit ihren Folgen die wir derzeit als euro kriese Spühren.
Die Banken und finanzbranche haben freie hand und die politik läuft lediglich hinterher, leben wir alle auf pump. und das geht auf dauer nicht. Ich vermisse die Staatliche führung und regeln die eine Bank hatte. Leider waren die regeln damals wie heute nur regional, und weil die EU immer wichtiger wurde sind die schutzfunktionen der banken gesetze ausgehebelt und greifen nichtmehr (einer der Dinge die durch die EU schlechter geworden sind).aber Sparkassen sind regionale banken und unterliegen den regionalen gesetzen also gibt es rahmen und sicherungen folge ist "kennt ihr eine Sparkasse die ansatztweise mal in die insolvenz gefahr ist ?"


----------



## danomat (14. Januar 2012)

Irgendwo hast ja recht aber: 
Es gibt auch noch den Zoll ud einfuhrkontrollen und Steuer usw. 
Bei zigaretten nicht anders. 

Warum sollte ich 4x soviel Zahlen wie einer der sich das Spiel einfach billig über keyseiten bestellt. 

Wem es hier zu teuer ist kann ja gern nach Russland auswandern.


----------



## zøtac (14. Januar 2012)

Ich hab auch nen Russischen BF3 Key, allerdings von ner anderen Seite. Bei mir gibts keine Probleme. Gesperrt werden nur Keys unbekannter Herkunft, da wo ich kaufe sinds abfotografierte Retail Keys, hab da schon mehrere Spiele gekauft und keine Probleme gehabt. Ein mal hat nen Key nicht funktioniert und ich hab innerhalb von 10 minuten nen neuen bekommen.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (16. Januar 2012)

Dann stammt der aus polen.oder kannst du keltische Schrift lesen und weisst das es russich ist ?


----------



## ShiningDragon (16. Januar 2012)

Keltische Schrift?  Du meinst wohl eher kyrillische Schriftzeichen?

Die Preise für Software in finanzschwächeren Ländern sind nicht aus Gutmütigkeit so niedrig.  Die Preise sind so niedrig angesetzt, weil die Einkommen schlichtweg gering sind und sich die Publisher lieber mit "Peanuts" zufrieden geben, als zusehen zu müssen, wie ihre Produkte schwarzkopiert werden, als gäbe es kein Morgen mehr ...

Es ist für uns zwar ein wenig unfair erheblich mehr zahlen zu müssen als die Anderen, aber hey: wir leben auch um Welten besser als sie.


----------



## Gamefruit93 (17. Januar 2012)

ShiningDragon schrieb:


> Keltische Schrift?  Du meinst wohl eher kyrillische Schriftzeichen?
> 
> Die Preise für Software in finanzschwächeren Ländern sind nicht aus Gutmütigkeit so niedrig.  Die Preise sind so niedrig angesetzt, weil die Einkommen schlichtweg gering sind und sich die Publisher lieber mit "Peanuts" zufrieden geben, als zusehen zu müssen, wie ihre Produkte schwarzkopiert werden, als gäbe es kein Morgen mehr ...
> 
> Es ist für uns zwar ein wenig unfair erheblich mehr zahlen zu müssen als die Anderen, aber hey: wir leben auch um Welten besser als sie.


 

Warum verkauft man in finanzschwachen Ländern?
Das ergibt doch keinen großen Gewinn.


----------



## ToPPi (18. Januar 2012)

Keyshops verkaufen nicht immer illegale Keys, bitte nicht verallgemeinern, denn schwarze Schafe kann es immer geben. Einfach mal nen gescheiten Shop suchen, gibt sogar welche die in Deutschland ansässig sind. 

Habe mittlerweile ca. 10 Spiele aus solchen Shops und keinerlei Probleme, weder bei Steam noch beim EADM (mittlerweile Origin? länger net genutzt..). Man kann auch EU Keys kaufen, muss dafür aber teilweise das Doppelte dafür hinlegen, ich greife jedenfalls zu den russischen Keys. Vorgestern erst Deus Ex(aus dem Handbuch gescannt) bei Steam aktiviert, läuft astrein.


----------

